# Pax told me Lyft is charging him $80 and he showed me his screen too.



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

And guess what I'm making? $20ish. I think Lyft is trying to get aquired and making itself look very profitable.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s actually pretty typical


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would you take that trip regardless?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you take that trip regardless?


Out of curiosity. Lately any trip that pays $13+ Lyft is making big money off of you


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you take that trip regardless?


This is true. Always remember to double the miles for long trips.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Antares said:


> Out of curiosity. Lately any trip that pays $13+ Lyft is making big money off of you


That is why they are in business.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you take that trip regardless?


It was also towards eagan where I live


----------



## Chicanito (3 mo ago)

Antares said:


> And guess what I'm making? $20ish. I think Lyft is trying to get aquired and making itself look very profitable.
> 
> View attachment 685318


The IRS estimates it cost the shareride driver $0.62 per mile to use his car in his job.
25miles X $0.625= $ 15.62 20.67-15.62 = $ 5.05 that is what you made in 30 minutes ... in different words $ 10.10 p /hour (not even close to minimum wage !!!!!!!!


Antares said:


> And guess what I'm making? $20ish. I think Lyft is trying to get aquired and making itself look very profitable.
> 
> View attachment 685318


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Chicanito said:


> The IRS estimates it cost the shareride driver $0.62 per mile to use his car in his job.
> 25miles X $0.625= $ 15.62 20.67-15.62 = $ 5.05 that is what you made in 30 minutes ... in different words $ 10.10 p /hour (not even close to minimum wage !!!!!!!!


This is what I made yesterday. How did I do for 7 hours including that $20 we discussed for that far away robbery ride.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Chicanito said:


> The IRS estimates it cost the shareride driver $0.62 per mile to use his car in his job.
> 25miles X $0.625= $ 15.62 20.67-15.62 = $ 5.05 that is what you made in 30 minutes ... in different words $ 10.10 p /hour (not even close to minimum wage !!!!!!!!


No. It doesn’t. The IRS throws a number at a wide variety of vehicles including limousines and trucks. If you are spending $.62 a mile to operate your vehicle, you are doing something horribly wrong and need to find another job.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> No. It doesn’t. The IRS throws a number at a wide variety of vehicles including limousines and trucks. If you are spending $.62 a mile to operate your vehicle, you are doing something horribly wrong and need to find another job.


All I know is mt Camry is reliable and I only do oil changes. If drivers have Honda's or Toyota's or other reliable vehicles they'll only need oil changes until they get over 250k miles which is rebuilding engine territory. My gas is pretty much my only cost to operate the vehicle.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Antares said:


> And guess what I'm making? $20ish. I think Lyft is trying to get aquired and making itself look very profitable.
> 
> View attachment 685318


Uber's doing the same thing and they're not trying to get acquired.

Both companies are doing it because they're greedy and have no scruples and believe they can get away with it. We'll see how long they get away with it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Chicanito said:


> The IRS estimates it cost the shareride driver $0.62 per mile to use his car in his job.


that is per mile tax deduction nothing more noting less,
it don't say joe smith is paying $0.62 to move his car.

the BS on this site really needs to stop.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> If you are spending $.62 a mile to operate your vehicle, you are doing something horribly wrong and need to find another job.


That's not necessarily true at all.

Before doing gig work I delivered pizza, chicken wings, and other types of foods for years. I saw several drivers quit because they their car died.

Rideshare and delivery work is very tough on vehicles and many Uber drivers also had to quit because of car problems. Depreciation is also an expense.

Not every driver is fortunate enough to have a Prius that they've put 500,000 miles on, gets 1000 mpg, and has never needed anything more than oil changes and tires.

So for many drivers that 62 cent deduction isn't a lot of money.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

"AntArea" is now accurate, the "powerful" OzzyOz has been reduced to an ant.
(tried to warn you man)

Not like there aren't 5 threads this week on low-ball offers.


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

Antares said:


> All I know is mt Camry is reliable and I only do oil changes. If drivers have Honda's or Toyota's or other reliable vehicles they'll only need oil changes until they get over 250k miles which is rebuilding engine territory. My gas is pretty much my only cost to operate the vehicle.


How many different cars have you had in the past 2 years? Why such frequent car changes?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Useful237 said:


> How many different cars have you had in the past 2 years? Why such frequent car changes?


I was moving back and forth from Africa to here and had extra dough $$$$ from when I was fired from IT job. I kept selling and buying. Prolly had 10 cara lol. I also drove an Alfa Romeo for a while in Uber and people were impressed with luxury in Uber


----------



## Chicanito (3 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> No. It doesn’t. The IRS throws a number at a wide variety of vehicles including limousines and trucks. If you are spending $.62 a mile to operate your vehicle, you are doing something horribly wrong and need to find another job.


My toyota corolla gives 25 miles per gallon and it means every mile I drive cost me 0.22 cents in gasoline ($5.50 P/gallon in CA). 0.625-.22=0.405 These 40 cents per mile are needed to be save for maintenance and depreciation of the car otherwise you might not have the money to fix it and replace it when the time comes. Adding miles to a car makes the value of the care to come down and that is money that you are loosing. That is why the IRS allow drivers to take the $0.625 per each driven biz mile. Experts call that the hidden cost of operating you car as self employed worker.


----------



## Chicanito (3 mo ago)

Chicanito said:


> My toyota corolla gives 25 miles per gallon and it means every mile I drive cost me 0.22 cents in gasoline ($5.50 P/gallon in CA). 0.625-.22=0.405 These 40 cents per mile are needed to be save for maintenance and depreciation of the car otherwise you might not have the money to fix it and replace it when the time comes. Adding miles to a car makes the value of the care to come down and that is money that you are loosing. That is why the IRS allow drivers to take the $0.625 per each driven biz mile. Experts call that the hidden cost of operating you car as self employed worker.


UUUUPS !!! I forgot to mention that the money in the savings account (or checking ) needs to be use for car payment and car Ins. payment.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> This is true. Always remember to double the miles for long trips.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Not every driver is fortunate enough to have a Prius that they've put 500,000 miles on, gets 1000 mpg, and has never needed anything more than oil changes and tires.


I don't really see it as "fortune". There are no gods sitting atop Mount Olympus deciding that Joe Smith will be blessed with a Prius while Bob Jones will be struck down and cursed with a Chevy Cruze. 

No, people end up with the cars that they have because they chose their car based on their own smarts, ability and experience.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Chicanito said:


> My toyota corolla gives 25 miles per gallon and it means every mile I drive cost me 0.22 cents in gasoline ($5.50 P/gallon in CA). 0.625-.22=0.405 These 40 cents per mile are needed to be save for maintenance and depreciation of the car otherwise you might not have the money to fix it and replace it when the time comes. Adding miles to a car makes the value of the care to come down and that is money that you are loosing. That is why the IRS allow drivers to take the $0.625 per each driven biz mile. Experts call that the hidden cost of operating you car as self employed worker.


That’s another problem with the IRS number. It’s meant to encompass a wide range of vehicles and a wide range of fuel costs. From your $5.50 per gallon to my $3.09 per gallon.


----------



## Chicanito (3 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> that is per mile tax deduction nothing more noting less,
> it don't say joe smith is paying $0.62 to move his car.
> 
> the BS on this site really needs to stop.


I am sorry but I disagree. It is not BS. The IRS hired experts to come up with that per mile deduction number and made an effort to protect both: the government and drivers best interest.


----------



## Chicanito (3 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> that is per mile tax deduction nothing more noting less,
> it don't say joe smith is paying $0.62 to move his car.
> 
> the BS on this site really needs to stop.


*“Here’s Something the IRS Can Actually Help Us With!”*

The IRS comes up with a “standard deduction” every year for mileage driven for business purposes.

In the last several years they have pegged the mileage rate in the 53¢-56¢ range.

That means they believe that after looking at massive amounts of data, that the average cost of owning and operating a vehicle comes to a little over 50¢ per mile.

They are therefore willing to allow people who drive for business purposes to deduct that much per mile from their gross annual income.

In 2018 the mileage deduction the IRS has granted is 54 ½¢ per mile.

Obviously, the IRS can’t give an individualized deduction to each and every driver in the country depending on their unique situation, so this figure is the best aggregate figure we have which represents an average cost per mile for car ownership based upon the aggregate numbers which looks at car ownership and maintenance costs across all vehicles in the U.S. and from that comes up with a single average cost per mile.

This figure should therefore come pretty close to what it actually costs for most people to own and operate a car – which makes it a good place to start.

Keep in mind however, that it is in the IRS’s best interest to keep this figure as low as possible.

*_*

You can read more here.









The Real Costs Of Driving For Uber And Lyft [2022 Update]


Do you want to know what your true car expenses are when you drive for Uber? There's a lot of speculation about it, but we show you how you can really know.




www.ridester.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Chicanito said:


> *“Here’s Something the IRS Can Actually Help Us With!”*
> 
> The IRS comes up with a “standard deduction” every year for mileage driven for business purposes.
> 
> ...


my car is *NOT* 100% used for uber so why would i add the insurance and 100% of my car depreciation,
i would say about 25% to 35% of my cars miles is my own personal use,
my insurance cost doing uber is zero, my car needs insurance doing uber or not,
my car depreciation cost 65% to 75% uber, cleaning cost due to uber is zero, i pay unlimited car washes uber or not,
if i buy 4 or 5 pairs of tires, 1 or 2 pairs of the tires is my own personal use,

most of us are not using are car as a 100% uber car.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I don't really see it as "fortune". There are no gods sitting atop Mount Olympus deciding that Joe Smith will be blessed with a Prius while Bob Jones will be struck down and cursed with a Chevy Cruze.
> 
> No, people end up with the cars that they have because they chose their car based on their own smarts, ability and experience.


You don't see owning a car for 500,000 trouble-free miles as being fortunate? Even the bigwigs at Toyota would acknowledge that.

You can choose a car based on everything under the sun but you've got to be very lucky to own a car with such astonishing reliability and durability.

You're posts are getting truly anal at this point and/or you're just trying to argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> my car is *NOT* 100% used for uber so why would i add the insurance and 100% of my car depreciation,
> i would say about 25% to 35% of my cars miles is my own personal use,
> my insurance cost doing uber is zero, my car needs insurance doing uber or not,
> my car depreciation cost 65% to 75% uber, cleaning cost due to uber is zero, i pay unlimited car washes uber or not,
> ...


also oil changes, it's 10,000 miles since last oil change, 3,000 of the 10,000 is my personal miles, will do oil change at 15,000 miles by than 4,000 to 5,000 miles will by my personal miles, so oil change cost due to uber will be 2/3 of the total cost of the oil change,

I'm saying that people on this site are telling others to run their CMP for the total cost of everything all the maintenance all the gas all the insurance cell phone bill food car washes depreciation of car everything and run a CMP and then say that is their total loss of money doing Uber in other words a loss on each trip, I don't run one CMP I run two CMP one to submit for my taxes and I make a personal CMP for me most of us are not using our cars 100% for uber, when I add up all my car expenses after 4 years and I decide to sell my car, all the expenses all the depreciation is not 100% Uber, if my personal use an Uber use maintain the same pattern over the next four years, total losses due to Uber will only be about 2/3 of the total loss 1/3 of the loss is due to my own use, all these numbers you guys throw in a one bucket and then try to claim that's a 100% loss to Uber is total BS how many of you here are actually using your car 100% for Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> You don't see owning a car for 500,000 trouble-free miles as being fortunate? Even the bigwigs at Toyota would acknowledge that.


Of course not. I would see owning a car for 500,000 trouble-free miles as being highly improbable.

But no, fortune means the same as luck, and I don't believe in luck. Or lucky charms. Or leprechauns.


> You can choose a car based on everything under the sun but you've got to be very lucky to own a car with such astonishing reliability and durability.


See above.


> You're posts are getting truly anal at this point and/or you're just trying to argue for the sake of arguing.


Nope! It takes two to argue! You can't argue with yourself! Well, maybe you do, I don't know, I can't see/hear you.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> also oil changes, it's 10,000 miles since last oil change, 3,000 of the 10,000 is my personal miles, will do oil change at 15,000 miles by than 4,000 to 5,000 miles will by my personal miles, so oil change cost due to uber will be 2/3 of the total cost of the oil change,
> 
> I'm saying that people on this site are telling others to run their CMP for the total cost of everything all the maintenance all the gas all the insurance cell phone bill food car washes depreciation of car everything and run a CMP and then say that is their total loss of money doing Uber in other words a loss on each trip, I don't run one CMP I run two CMP one to submit for my taxes and I make a personal CMP for me most of us are not using our cars 100% for uber, when I add up all my car expenses after 4 years and I decide to sell my car, all the expenses all the depreciation is not 100% Uber, if my personal use an Uber use maintain the same pattern over the next four years, total losses due to Uber will only be about 2/3 of the total loss 1/3 of the loss is due to my own use, all these numbers you guys throw in a one bucket and then try to claim that's a 100% loss to Uber is total BS how many of you here are actually using your car 100% for Uber.


Your accountant will ask you how much you drive the vehicle for work. If you can prove that you have two cars in your family you can easily do 90% for taxes. 

Keep track of daily starting and ending mileage in a notebook, that is acceptable for an audit. I take that and all expense receipts and put them in a weekly envelope, writing the totals on the outside it is sufficient for an audit. Carry a notebook or make a daily sheet and put it on a clip board. The job is never finished until the paperwork is done.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Chicanito said:


> *“Here’s Something the IRS Can Actually Help Us With!”*
> 
> The IRS comes up with a “standard deduction” every year for mileage driven for business purposes.
> 
> ...


You seem to be missing the concept of the key word here; “AVERAGE”

it doesn’t cost the same amount per mile to own and operate a 14 year old Prius that it does to own and operate a brand new Esacalade. Or a passenger van or delivery truck. The IRS threw an AVERAGE number at it. If you are spending $.62 per mile to own and operate a rideshare vehicle, you are doing something horribly wrong. My “all in” costs are $.25 - $.30 per mile depending on fuel cost. And I drive a mid size suv that is eligible for comfort and XL.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CheepShot said:


> Your accountant will ask you how much you drive the vehicle for work. If you can prove that you have two cars in your family you can easily do 90% for taxes.
> 
> Keep track of daily starting and ending mileage in a notebook, that is acceptable for an audit. I take that and all expense receipts and put them in a weekly envelope, writing the totals on the outside it is sufficient for an audit. Carry a notebook or make a daily sheet and put it on a clip board. The job is never finished until the paperwork is done.


did you even read my post, i didn't ask how to do my taxes.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> did you even read my post, i didn't ask how to do my taxes.


Doing taxes is part of doing business and weighs heavily in profit margins.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Antares said:


> And guess what I'm making? $20ish. I think Lyft is trying to get aquired and making itself look very profitable.
> 
> View attachment 685318


It's been like that. Are you surprised ?

0.6 $ per mile . You are just losing time and money unless there's Bonus ...
Most of time they took off bonus. Not worth to drive . Especially almost 5 $ per gallon 

You are Not making 20$. You only make 14$ and less if you count the car wear and tear.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> It's been like that. Are you surprised ?
> 
> 0.6 $ per mile . You are just losing time and money unless there's Bonus ...
> Most of time they took off bonus. Not worth to drive . Especially almost 5 $ per gallon
> ...


Again, if you don’t think you are being paid enough get a job where they will pay you what you think you’re worth. If you just hang around and whine you are being a masochist and enabling the corporations.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Atavar said:


> Again, if you don’t think you are being paid enough get a job where they will pay you what you think you’re worth. If you just hang around and whine you are being a masochist and enabling the corporations.


Exactly. 

I been telling other drivers please find a full time job. Lyft and Uber is best when people do it part time. However you have more than enough drives driving 60 to 80 hours a week. 

When there is more fishman than fish. There is no reason for them to raise above 60 cent per mile lol 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## uber4eva (6 mo ago)

Do you ignorant serfs ever change your tires? GTFO with “my only expense is gas!” No it’s not you f’in liar. Do the math. I won’t hold your hand and do it for you


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Doing taxes is part of doing business and weighs heavily in profit margins.


Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


You don’t think doing taxes is part of doing business?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


You comprehend better when you put glasses on?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe getting some damn glasses so you can read people's comments and questions with some type of comprehension.


Oh, are you having trouble with comprehension?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> Oh, are you having trouble with comprehension?


I have no problems whatsoever with reading comprehension, but apparently you and a few others do, cuz every time I ask a question of why are you putting in for example 100% of your Automotive Insurance to your personal CMP and then saying that's a 100% personal loss off of each and every trip, I get the same narrative back again about your taxes I didn't ask about your damn taxes,

my unlimited car wash is $32, my insurance is $187, my phone bill monthly is $40, that's a total of $259 monthly, I don't look at that as a loss off of every trip each month because I require those things for my car regardless of Uber or Lyft,

I don't throw those things in my personal CMP and then add that to my cost per mile for moving the car, you got someone in this trend or another trend claiming it cost him a dollar 25 to move his car how the hell can it cost $1.25 to move a car,

Your CMP for taxes is not necessarily an actual personal loss per mile doing Uber and Lyft if your car is not 100% for ride here,

driver should be doing two CMP's
1 CMP to submit for taxes
1 CMP where you honestly put in the stuff that you're buying and paying for extra to do rideshare


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

But you are not comprehending that tax planning is an integral part of your business strategy and has a lot to do with your profit/loss numbers.
I usually put about 60% of my vehicle and phone expenses as business deductions and I can back that up with my mileage logs.
People that put 100% of vehicle expenses on their taxes are going to be hurt if they ever get audited unless they have a dedicated rideshare vehicle that never gets used for anything else.
As far as the "but I paid that before rideshare" so it’s not a business expense goes that’s a false premise.
You were alive and breathing and did stuff before rideshare. Does that mean you shouldn’t get paid for your time?
You should get paid for using a fraction of your assets and expenses (like your phone) just like you should get paid for your time even if you already had them before rideshare. It all figures in to your profit/loss.
I will agree though that you should not count 100% of everything as a business expense.

this is my opinion only though. You do you and don’t expect everyone else to agree.

I don’t say it costs $1.25 (to use your number) to move my car. I say it takes $1.25/mile to move my car and return a minimum reasonable profit. Maybe think of it like being a corporation with one employee (which we all should be) and include your own salary as a corporate business expense.
Pay yourself first.

BTW, it’s CPM {cost per mile}, not CMP.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Antares said:


> If drivers have Honda's or Toyota's or other reliable vehicles they'll only need oil changes until they get over 250k miles which is rebuilding engine territory.


I can gaurantee you will need a Radiator between 180 and 200K . Those plastic tubs can't handle that many heat cycles. Had one blow up , that left a 3 inch crack next to the cap on a Corolla. All 3 of my Accords, the bonding at the top started to leak. 
Plus tires and brakes. 
Make sure you change the Trans oil to, cause fill for life is total BS. On my 18 Camry I went back to the 0W-20 because I want the 25,000 drain interval that Amsoil provides. As of this writing the 0W-16 is OEM only for now.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I can gaurantee you will need a Radiator between 180 and 200K . Those plastic tubs can't handle that many heat cycles. Had one blow up , that left a 3 inch crack next to the cap on a Corolla. All 3 of my Accords, the bonding at the top started to leak.
> Plus tires and brakes.
> Make sure you change the Trans oil to, cause fill for life is total BS. On my 18 Camry I went back to the 0W-20 because I want the 25,000 drain interval that Amsoil provides. As of this writing the 0W-16 is OEM only for now.


But we got winter weather here that keeps things cool. Also do newer 2020 cars need radiators too? Don't radiators cost $300?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I can gaurantee you will need a Radiator between 180 and 200K . Those plastic tubs can't handle that many heat cycles. Had one blow up , that left a 3 inch crack next to the cap on a Corolla. All 3 of my Accords, the bonding at the top started to leak.
> Plus tires and brakes.
> Make sure you change the Trans oil to, cause fill for life is total BS. On my 18 Camry I went back to the 0W-20 because I want the 25,000 drain interval that Amsoil provides. As of this writing the 0W-16 is OEM only for now.


Finally a user I can follow who knows Cars very well. I'm throwing profits into bank account all the time. This time I'm not playing around. insha'Allah for the next 5 years I'm in rideshare Lyft jail and will be driving Lyft from when I wake up to when I go to sleep again. Looks like it costs $120. Last night I made $300+ and threw most of that into savings account. I wanna see just how much money I can save from rideshare while living with mom for cheap in basement. I'm nothing now, just some thing that makes money with rideshare. I fell from my IT job and mase mistake of selling my townhouse too soon and regret it. But so far I've saved around $1.5k from rideshare. Goal is to do this every month and save a few thousand from it every month. I only pay mom $300 a month in rent.



https://www.carparts.com/details/Toyota/Camry/Replacement/Radiator/2017/SE/P13269.html?TID=gglpla&origin=&utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_campaign=9652651600&gclid=CjwKCAiAmuKbBhA2EiwAxQnt78f66p8V7wMGsxkIV0Qa06UuKVA8J9sB3AMgPYM9XeKcxQqkWUcwjxoCDBYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I can gaurantee you will need a Radiator between 180 and 200K . Those plastic tubs can't handle that many heat cycles. Had one blow up , that left a 3 inch crack next to the cap on a Corolla. All 3 of my Accords, the bonding at the top started to leak.
> Plus tires and brakes.
> Make sure you change the Trans oil to, cause fill for life is total BS. On my 18 Camry I went back to the 0W-20 because I want the 25,000 drain interval that Amsoil provides. As of this writing the 0W-16 is OEM only for now.


Tires and brakes I already know I have to replace periodically, but the alternator and radiator and others I didn't know when I had to replace. Car works hard to make me money so of course I'll be doing every kind of preventive maintenance imaginable. I plan to drive it into 500k miles and beyond


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> But you are not comprehending that tax planning is an integral part of your business strategy and has a lot to do with your profit/loss numbers.
> I usually put about 60% of my vehicle and phone expenses as business deductions and I can back that up with my mileage logs.
> People that put 100% of vehicle expenses on their taxes are going to be hurt if they ever get audited unless they have a dedicated rideshare vehicle that never gets used for anything else.
> As far as the "but I paid that before rideshare" so it’s not a business expense goes that’s a false premise.
> ...


Once again thank you for the tax lesson that I did not ask for, like I said it's the same narrative every time I ask the question, I never said you shouldn't plan your taxes calculate your taxes and make a CPM for your taxes to figure out what your tax deduction is, *keyword tax deduction*, I'm talking about people like you and others who take that CPM and then go look here this is how much money you don't make every time you pick up a trip,

I read people on here all the time saying I don't make any money from Uber and Lyft because of my car insurance because of my car washes, because of my cell phone bill, because of the food I have to buy when I'm on the road, as if if they had a normal job and God forbid had to commute that none of those fees would apply that the income from their regular job would be 100% theirs and none of it would go to car insurance car washes car depreciation are stopping off for for Starbucks and get coffee,

Are these people actually saying if they weren't doing Uber and lyft, they would have no car to go to their normal job, that they would what catch the bus, catch Uber and Lyft to work.

My comments don't apply to anyone who is actually using their car 100% for Uber and lyft, and would have no car if they weren't doing Uber and Lyft.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah, in my town, Uber and Lyft are still paying less than IRS mileage rate. Not worth it to bother getting in the car any more.
When I started driving I was clearing $20-$50/hour. I'd be losing money if I drive now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JonC said:


> Yeah, in my town, Uber and Lyft are still paying less than IRS mileage rate. Not worth it to bother getting in the car any more.
> When I started driving I was clearing $20-$50/hour. I'd be losing money if I drive now.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Antares said:


> But we got winter weather here that keeps things cool. Also do newer 2020 cars need radiators too? Don't radiators cost $300?


Winter provides an even wider range of temperature. Average / Normal operating temp is 180. Why I said heat cycles. Think of it as bending a piece of metal back and forth until it breaks.

I'm guessing,... Yes. You see car parts could be made to last much longer, but then repair shops / dealers would get less business and you would have to pay higher costs for new cars / trucks too.



Antares said:


> Tires and brakes I already know I have to replace periodically, but the alternator and radiator and others I didn't know when I had to replace. Car works hard to make me money so of course I'll be doing every kind of preventive maintenance imaginable. I plan to drive it into 500k miles and beyond


A rule of thumb on Alternators. If it is an American car about a 120,000 miles Japanese 300,000.
The Corolla I have lasted about 120,000, why ? It was a Delco Remy. A GM alternator. Like seriously WTF me over. Putting a Jap alternator would have cost me 20$ more.

One Accord I had that went 300K only thing that went bad was because the Brushes inside wore out. My second Accord that I bought with 131,000 on it I never did replace it and it had 508,000 on it when I gave it up because it lost 5th gear in the Trans.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Winter provides an even wider range of temperature. Average / Normal operating temp is 180. Why I said heat cycles. Think of it as bending a piece of metal back and forth until it breaks.
> 
> I'm guessing,... Yes. You see car parts could be made to last much longer, but then repair shops / dealers would get less business and you would have to pay higher costs for new cars / trucks too.


I'll see how long this boy goes before radiator or other failure. It has a timing chain so that's good thing. I wonder how the electrical only cars do. Since it's battery powered and not gas does an electric car not need a radiator?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> I'll see how long this boy goes before radiator or other failure. It has a timing chain so that's good thing. I wonder how the electrical only cars do. Since it's battery powered and not gas does an electric car not need a radiator?


What year is your Camry?


----------

